# format hdd with sysinstall something wrong



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2010)

I try to format a hdd 1500gb to ufs filesystem with sysinstall
I follow this tutorial:http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/formatting-media/x76.html
Everything was fine.
I say A for all hdd to ufs,on Label i say C (where C is all my hdd on 1 partition),i mounted on /mnt/1.5tb where i take 1 error.OK.this is not the problem.The tutorial says the same.
After i execute this command:

```
#dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad4 count=2
```
i take this:

```
2+0 records in
2+0 records out
1024 bytes transferred in 0.000739 secs (1385920 bytes/sec)
```
But when i went to execute this command:

```
# disklabel /dev/ad4 | disklabel -B -R -r ad4 /dev/stdin
```
i take this error!

```
disklabel: /dev/ad4: no valid label found
```
I try all this with sysinstall a lot of times but everytime the same.
My hdd is completely empty so i have no problem to "destroy" him and to start from the begging but seems like format not doing format at all!
Also When i give again 
	
	



```
# disklabel /dev/ad4 | disklabel -B -R -r ad4 /dev/stdin
```
,ok.Runs
After i say:

```
newfs /dev/ad4
```
I mount it and mount is successful (my conky also confirm this) but when i go to copy something on it my system completely stack!
Also on fsck i take this:

```
THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2040060224
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2146540672
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2268071360
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2292151744
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2612721856
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2614603136
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2677061632
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2715063488
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2829069056
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2838475456
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ: 2838475461,

CANNOT READ BLK: 2847129344
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2896795136
CONTINUE? yes

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ:

CANNOT READ BLK: 2912974144
CONTINUE? yes
```
what i am doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't use sysinstall for anything but the initial install. Never use the 'c' partition (i.e. ad4s1c). Never use the full disk (ad4).

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disk-organization.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-adding.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2010)

I read them,I follow that they say but the same result.When i go to label it says ad4s1d but after write changes and exit in /dev there is no ad4s1d!Only ad4.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 26, 2010)

All my problems solved with this simple command:

```
gpart destroy ad4
```
I repeat the above again and now i have ad4s1d on my /dev!!!


----------



## phoenix (Apr 26, 2010)

Use sade(8) for partitioning disks.  It's the same interface as the tools in sysinstall.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 26, 2010)

i was not knowing this!!! 
There is any gui tool for disk partition like gparted on freebsd?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, it's called sade.  

If you really want a pointy-clicky interface, then use gparted from a LiveCD.  Just remember that gparted "partitions" are the same as "freebsd slices".


----------

